# I have SIBO and i am miserable



## sffade (Sep 3, 2017)

HI Everyone, i am new to this forum and first time poster.

basically i started having symptoms 3 yrs ago. basically what happens is .... i wake up in the morning and i have this flushing tingling feeling in my hands. that is when i know its going to start. Then i get this terrible nausea and zero appetite. I have to force food down. I lose weight like it is going out of style. I will lose 8 to 10 pounds in a week easy. Its like my body stops absorbing food. I also get these sores on the tip of my tongue. This is followed by a very uncomfortable anal fissure that happens. On my left side i get a very uncomfortable ache. so much so that i went to a doctor and got an xray. It showed and abnormally large gas bubble. (methane). so i went to different doctors to no avail. I finally went to a naturopath and she did every test on me you can imagine. urine, blood, poop, breath, food allergy. She said i have SIBO. She put me on all kinds of things. Glutamine forte, B12, vit D, Vit A, boron, lyseine, adrenal px, D hist, pro biotics, testosterone, cortisol manager, motilpro. I had to take this stuff throughout the day every day. Well after a few months i felt great! i gained weight, i was hungry, my mind was clear. I had never felt better in my life. So my naturopath weened me off most of the stuff and told me to watch my diet (which i have) well after a few months i woke up and BAM, there was the tingling in my hands etc. It came back full force. I went back to the naturopath and she put me on a few other things and did more tests. Long story short. I tend to have a few months of remission then this comes back. It is back now and is a particularly bad one. I cant take all of the stuff i was taking before because it was sooooo expensive and very time consuming. I have to travel for work and i am really depressed and my moral is broken. Oh one thing i forgot to mention is that all of these symptoms dissappear as the day goes on! by the time evening comes around i am somewhat normal. I also dont have bad diarrhea or constipation. it is mainly loss of appetite, severe fatigue and terrible weight loss, the sores on my tongue and that bothersome fissure. has anyone with SIBO experienced anything like this?

thanks in advance for your replys


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello, 
Have you had allergy or intolerance test ?

B12 deficiency can cause sores on tongue,fatigue, no appetite, tingling etc in hands etc.

Does your diet cover all the vits/min you need daily. If not you will be at risk of deficiencies etc.


----------



## elizabth (Oct 2, 2017)

sffade said:


> HI Everyone, i am new to this forum and first time poster.
> 
> basically i started having symptoms 3 yrs ago. basically what happens is .... i wake up in the morning and i have this flushing tingling feeling in my hands. that is when i know its going to start. Then i get this terrible nausea and zero appetite. I have to force food down. I lose weight like it is going out of style. I will lose 8 to 10 pounds in a week easy. Its like my body stops absorbing food. I also get these sores on the tip of my tongue. This is followed by a very uncomfortable anal fissure that happens. On my left side i get a very uncomfortable ache. so much so that i went to a doctor and got an xray. It showed and abnormally large gas bubble. (methane). so i went to different doctors to no avail. I finally went to a naturopath and she did every test on me you can imagine. urine, blood, poop, breath, food allergy. She said i have SIBO. She put me on all kinds of things. Glutamine forte, B12, vit D, Vit A, boron, lyseine, adrenal px, D hist, pro biotics, testosterone, cortisol manager, motilpro. I had to take this stuff throughout the day every day. Well after a few months i felt great! i gained weight, i was hungry, my mind was clear. I had never felt better in my life. So my naturopath weened me off most of the stuff and told me to watch my diet (which i have) well after a few months i woke up and BAM, there was the tingling in my hands etc. It came back full force. I went back to the naturopath and she put me on a few other things and did more tests. Long story short. I tend to have a few months of remission then this comes back. It is back now and is a particularly bad one. I cant take all of the stuff i was taking before because it was sooooo expensive and very time consuming. I have to travel for work and i am really depressed and my moral is broken. Oh one thing i forgot to mention is that all of these symptoms dissappear as the day goes on! by the time evening comes around i am somewhat normal. I also dont have bad diarrhea or constipation. it is mainly loss of appetite, severe fatigue and terrible weight loss, the sores on my tongue and that bothersome fissure. has anyone with SIBO experienced anything like this?
> 
> thanks in advance for your replys


Hi there, found this forum today,sounds terrible, I have ibs and a prolapsed bowel and barely leave the house due to incontinence, my dr has been very slow to act, and I had to keep booking an appointment and finally after 2 years I was sent to have a camera put up my bum and a biopsy was taken, also saw bowel surgeon who diagnosed grade 4 prolapsed bowel and recommended surgery to which I readily agreed, then the disappointment, my blood test results came back abnormal which made operating unsafe, I then got referred to a haematologist, dont know why because all she told me have a blood test monthly, eat well, take vitamins and it may help your blood test results. I had to have a assessment by the esa to determine if I could claim, so two years down the road I cope with (well I dont) anal incontinence and pain in my body, I cant work because I poop about 12 times perday without warning, it is very depressing, I used to Teach exercise classes and do sport massage, now I cant, I am 2 stone underweight, and scared to eat, my diet is so simple, average day, gluten free baguelle, water, yoghurt, potato, spinach , not very exciting.


----------

